# Looking for feedback on my first chef's knife and rod selection.



## cardcaptor (Feb 16, 2011)

OK here's the deal. I have no knives period. im living with roomies and they have a couple serrated knives that look like tomato knives or carving knives that i use and they are really bad, i always find myself wanting my moms chef knife back home. I've always liked food and now i want to be able to make my own delicious meals and work on Improving my skills. i read a few forums and think i know what i want in a knife for my beginning skill level and price range. I would like to get something to cover my bases, the Knife, honing rod, and sharpening method.

*Victoriox Forschner Fibrox 10" chefs knife *
*Messermeister 12-Inch Ceramic Rod Knife Sharpener *
*Knife gaurd (I wont buy a block yet until i get an additional knife to start expanding my set) *
*Going to have it sent for sharpening when needed. *
My reasons, I'm a beginner and have heard this is good knife for the money, i want to have a decent knife i can learn with which includes honing and sharpening which i have no prior knowledge or skill until i read these forums. I don't want to mess up a high end knife because of lack of practice. This rod is about 25 dollars all though the Diamond Machining Technology CS2 12-Inch Ceramic Steel is 5 dollars more, I don't know the differences between rod quality but would just like something that wont damage the blade. I am also going to want to learn how sharpen on my own eventually but that will be later. ill have it sent out until i have money for that equipment. If it makes any difference, i live in California in the central valley, Ill be ordering this online as i cant find it in any store in my area, sur la table, bed bath beyond, department stores and retail stores. This will cost me about 60 dollars and I'm comfortable with that but willing to spend another 15-20 bucks if reasoning is good enough. i will be only using it mostly just to cook dinner, chop dice veggies and meat and break down chicken now and then, cooking seems to be my job around the apartment. I will also be looking for other knives, utility or paring knives but ill ask that in another thread. any input on my choices would be greatly appreciated. Thnx


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi...

I don't have a ton of experience as many others in this forums but I have spend quite a few years with the Victorinox knife that you want, and I can tell you with my limited knowledege that is very good knife for the money, it wont dissapoint you, you're considering it an entry level knife, and maybe it is if you're thinking in more advanced/expensive stuff, but that knife is the battlehorse of many many chefs that own/have owned it for years and it will take all the use and abuse that you can give to it.

And for the honing rod, I just bought one because BDL suggested it as a great tool for the money, a 12" Idahone "fine", it was under 30 USD (I haven't received it yet in Mexico along with my Mac knife and stones /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif ) but if you take the time to read the huge ammount of info in this forum, you'll find great advice.

I'm just begining my hobby as a knife aficionado, and this forum has been the place that expanded my horizon in that matter.

Good luck and keep us posted!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The DMT CS-2 is a very good hone, and nearly unbreakable to boot.  It's greatest drawback is one of QC.  Often they come from the factory with little nubs of ceramic stuck to the rod, and need to be sanded down.  It appears to be an artifact of poor kiln maintenance rather than design.  So, factor in the cost of a piece of sand paper as well.

I don't know the Messer ceramic rod.  Messermeister products are nearly all very good though.

FWIW, I almost always recommend the Idahone 12" fine ceramic.  It's extremely well made and an ideal only hone.  You can find them online at Chef Knives To Go (CKTG).

Rod hones are very nice, and you certainly need one to maintain the type of knives you're going to buy, but they don't really sharpen.  You'll need something like an inexpensive set of stones as well.  The Norton combi (coarse/fine) India stone (either IC-8 or IB-8) is a very good place to start.  If you want to go with water stones, or find the idea of freehanding on a bench stone too intimidating, we can discuss other options.

The Victorinox is a super value, but only a "good enough" knife.  While you can buy better knives, the next step up is about twice as expensive.  And for your purposes, the Victorinox will be more than fine.  I suggest paying the few extra dollars for the rosewood handle as opposed to "Fibrox."  The wood is a lot more comfortable, better looking, etc., etc.  The plastic doesn't really come into its own unless you're using the dishwasher to clean your knives or are working in a very wet environment.  Both "no-nos" for a home cook.

Hope this helps,

BDL


----------



## cardcaptor (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool thnx a lot guys. I really do appreciate that help. I do want this as an intro knife and want to get a high end knife later i want to work my way up in quality and preference while I work on knife skills first. I will def rethink the plastic for rosewood handles. I think i will stick w/ the messermiester rod for honing, it did say it hones and slightly sharpens, as i really only want it for honing and see how that works out for me. at least ill have another product to be able to give a review on here right? Ill look into those sharpening stones and maybe get one a little later on in a month or so. thnx Luis and BDL i will def keep looking through the forums and see what other info there is out there. Got something to think about this weekend now but i think thats what im going to end up getting. Any other feed back, info, experiences, suggestions, comments from anyone would still be greatly appreciated. Im excited about starting my journey into the amazing world of cutlery. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## chutney (Jan 2, 2011)

I have messermiester rod and it is a good solid rod. The ceramic one I had before was much thinner and shorter.  I am using messermiester and DMT red honing rod to extend the time I need to sharpen my knives. The DMT ceramic rod looks good, but I've never tried it or the other ones that people here so admire.


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

I just recieved my 8" Victorinox Chef's knife.  I was suprised at the weight, for a knife as cheap as it was, I thought it would have been a lot lighter.  Great knife though.  I have a question though, is there a way to keep food from sticking to the knife?  I was chopping potatoes, and almost every cut stuck to the blade.  Is there a way to fix this?


----------

